# [SOLVED] Server Manager crash on startup



## dsjellesma (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently installed Windows Server 2008 Enterprise on a machine, and when the system starts up the Server Manager that automatically starts with windows crashes. The error I am getting is:

Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	mmc.exe
Problem Signature 02:	6.0.6001.18000
Problem Signature 03:	47919524
Problem Signature 04:	Microsoft.Windows.ServerManager
Problem Signature 05:	6.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4791ad96
Problem Signature 07:	1f26
Problem Signature 08:	1e
Problem Signature 09:	System.NullReferenceException
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033​
Any insights as to how to resolve this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## removed1209c (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Server Manager crash on startup*

Are you sure you haven't used any Windows Server 2008 Activation cracks that are circulating around on the internet? The consequence is that the Server Manager is replaced by Computer Management.


----------



## removed1209c (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Server Manager crash on startup*

It also causes alot of other problems, which you may be experiencing. But, THIS is one of them that you are describing.


----------

